# Samba



## nowoe (Nov 18, 2015)

Hello,
I'm waiting for Samba 4.3. Does anybody know when it will be available for FreeBSD 10.2?

I'm new to FreeBSD so I'd be happy if someone could shed some light on the following question:
Looking at the commit history on http://www.freshports.org/net/samba41/ it shows several commits for 4.1.18 and 4.1.18_1 at a time a newer Samba version had already been available. Are these backports and is samba 4.1.18 on FreeBSD perhaps effectively a 4.1.21?

Many thanks


----------



## SirDice (Nov 18, 2015)

The version it shows is the version it is. So if the port shows 4.1.18 it is 4.1.18. 

Keep in mind that ports are mainly a community driven effort. There's nobody "officially" creating/updating ports.


----------



## wblock@ (Nov 18, 2015)

It's normal for there to be two or more versions of an application in the ports tree.  Sometimes it is because a new version is incompatible with the earlier one in some way.  And ports can be updated with security fixes or operational fixes even when the upstream project has not changed them.


----------



## SirDice (Nov 18, 2015)

It's also normal for ports to lag a little. Don't expect a port to instantly update its version whenever a new upstream version is released. Most minor updates are usually easily updated in the port, but sometimes new versions create new issues or require specific patches to be able to build and run properly on FreeBSD. Even a minor update takes some time. And somebody has to put in the effort too.

But as Samba is pretty popular I'm quite confident there are already people working on it. Just give it some time.


----------

